# Vinyl Cutter software



## SnowX (Feb 16, 2010)

Sign makers: What software are you using to run your cutters/plotters? I'm using Sign Cut Pro, but would like to know if there's anything better out there.

Thanks!


----------



## SnowX (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm guessing there are no sign makers here.


----------



## shoe (Apr 6, 2005)

The sign industry is a funny one, lots of old guys with no computer experience pockets full of loot hiring young people to do their computer work live in the dark ages of corel draw and know nothing else other than windows 98. Most of the smaller shops I have seen run pc based software, most of the software to printers/ plotters seem to revolve around PCs as well.

That might be a big reason your not getting any feedback on a mac forum?

Software does exist for macs though but from what I have read the mac guys are always after the companies to get the mac version up to speed with the rest.

At work we are pc based and use flexisign, cutting master 2 (illustrator plug in) for our vinyl work. Both of these apps also have mac versions.

We print through onyx poster shop rip software and that is windows only no mac.

If I had my way I would design on a mac and print/plot/rip use flexi sign on a PC


----------

